# feed this to your P's



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

haha dang this would be interesting in a shoal of P's lol


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That's funny......I've had a few goldfish that were probably bigger than that one. A shubunkin, and white goldfish.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

that would be an interesting feeding with shoal of pygos.


----------



## TobiasRieper (Mar 14, 2008)

Did you see how much food she put in there!!! Holy! And she was going for seconds!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

that sure is a big ass goldfish


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

would have to grease my piranhas mouth to help them fit that jumbo


----------

